# I can’t login to my dasher app



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

No matter what I do. Turn off phone, uninstall app, etc.. I ever reset password. I called a DoorDash rep and they emailed me a trouble shooting guide.
Am I banned or something? I haven’t used app in 2 years. When I logged in on my browser it had me as just an eater not dasher. So I don’t know what to do.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You may have been deactivated for inactivity. Double check with support.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't do DD but I think ^ is the correct answer.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> No matter what I do. Turn off phone, uninstall app, etc.. I ever reset password. I called a DoorDash rep and they emailed me a trouble shooting guide.
> Am I banned or something? I haven't used app in 2 years. When I logged in on my browser it had me as just an eater not dasher. So I don't know what to do.


It might just be a glitch. A few times Ive been randomly logged off the app and not been able to sign back in for a while. Its never lasted more than maybe 10 minutes though


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

if you havent used the app in 2 years is your insurance information even up to date?


----------

